# Hello again



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Hello again, it's been a couple of years since I was last here.
I'm re-joining the nmc and looking for some starting stock.

I seem to have found some siamese, but im looking for astrex as well.

In the south East but willing to travel or meet at shows. 
Anyway nice to be back x


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

welcome back.There's no one actively showing astrex at the minute.You will most likely have to get pet quality ones and work on them.I might be able to help you with that scenario in the spring if you have no luck in the meantime.Good luck with your search.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi Rachel

Are you Rachel who used to attend Enfield shows and bred Rex (fuzzy) mice?
Welcome back anyhow


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

SarahC said:


> welcome back.There's no one actively showing astrex at the minute.You will most likely have to get pet quality ones and work on them.I might be able to help you with that scenario in the spring if you have no luck in the meantime.Good luck with your search.


Thanks Sarah, found some. Picking them up Sunday, will try and post some pics when I get them  x


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

WoodWitch said:


> Hi Rachel
> 
> Are you Rachel who used to attend Enfield shows and bred Rex (fuzzy) mice?
> Welcome back anyhow


Hi thanks for the welcome 
No I'm not that Rachel  x


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome back!


----------



## Rachel (Oct 18, 2017)

Lake Mousery said:


> Welcome back!


Thank you  x


----------

